# Επίθετα σε –ιμος



## nickel (Jul 28, 2008)

Αντιγράφω από το ΛΚΝ:

*-ιμος -ιμη -ιμο* [imos] & *-σιμος -σιμη -σιμο* [simos] & *-ξιμος -ξιμη -ξιμο* [ksimos] & *-ψιμος -ψιμη -ψιμο* [psimos], ανάλογα με το χαρακτήρα του συνοπτικού ρηματικού θέματος από το οποίο παράγεται : επίθημα επιθέτων παράγωγων από ρήματα· δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο είναι κατάλληλο, μπορεί ή πρέπει να δεχτεί την ενέργεια που εκφράζει το ρήμα από το οποίο παράγεται: (εκλέγω) εκλέξιμος, (εκπαιδεύω) εκπαιδεύσιμος, (επεξεργάζομαι) επεξεργάσιμος, (κολάζω) κολάσιμος, (φορολογώ) φορολογήσιμος, (αρδεύω) αρδεύσιμος, (διαγράφω) διαγράψιμος. || σε παραγωγή από ουσιαστικά: (σύνταξη) συντάξιμος.[...]

Θέλω να αναφερθώ ειδικότερα στα παράγωγα σε —ξιμος:
_ανταλλάξιμος, απαλλάξιμος, εισπράξιμος, εντάξιμος, εξελίξιμος, επιπλήξιμος, κατατάξιμος, περιφράξιμος_.

Τα ρήματα σε —ύσσω (και —ύττω) μας δίνουν παράγωγα σε —ύξιμος: _ανακηρύξιμος, αναπτύξιμος, αποκηρύξιμος, επικηρύξιμος, εξορύξιμος, συμπτύξιμος_.

Τα αντίστοιχα ουσιαστικά: _αναπτυξιμότητα, εξορυξιμότητα, συμπτυξιμότητα_ κ.λπ.


----------

